# how long does a millipede take to molt or prepare to molt



## connolan1 (Feb 14, 2014)

i have a baby millipede that hasnt moved for 2-3 days and im worried that its dead, i moved it and it has moved at all, my other millipede is fine but the both gor lighter since i bought them a couple weeks ago and i did get them both out 4-5 days ago and they were walking around fine. is he preparing for a molt or is it dead, it hasnt fallen apart or smell. i used it because i havent sexed them yet. please help also how long does the process least i will also leave the tank alone other than food and sprayng it possibly upgrading tank size.


----------



## klawfran3 (Feb 14, 2014)

try the myriapod thread. that's for centipedes and millipedes. I don't think too many people will help you here.


----------



## Spepper (Feb 15, 2014)

When a millipede stops moving on top of the substrate and when you touch them/pick them up etc. and they still don't move it usually means they're dead.  I'm sorry.   Usually millipedes never molt on the surface; only underground, although I have heard of it being done before.  When they molt it can take anywhere from a couple weeks to a month as they stay underground for quite a while before and after actually molting.

---------- Post added 02-15-2014 at 01:29 PM ----------




klawfran3 said:


> try the myriapod thread. that's for centipedes and millipedes. I don't think too many people will help you here.


Yes, millipedes are myriapods so that's where they go.  You'll get more replies there.


----------

